# The All-New Jaguar XF



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Just been to see the All new XF at Silverstone and it was held in the Mercedes F1 garage (the one they used for the British GP). Special invite event for Jaguar customers 

My thoughts on the car. Well in R-Sport or S trim (which have different bumpers) it looks very nice indeed. Yes there is the bonnet shut, but I've never been too bothered about it. LED headlights on the R-Sport looks fantastic and very bright. I did still notice they aren't painting the brake callipers on anything other than the S. Still a shame.

I still love the interior. The red R-Sport had carbon fibre veneer which I loved. It's not glossy like I have now, but matte, just like the CF you see it race cars. The sport seats are also quite nice in the R-Sport, unfortunately there wasn't an S you can sit in. There were a couple of things that disappointed me with the interior of the XF though. Firstly the centre arm rest. Currently that has a large store pocket, a 12v socket and a USB slot. On the new XF that has a 12v, USB, media card (for the Nav information) and that's about it. There's pretty much no room for anything else, in fact I doubt my phone would have fitted. You still get concealed cup holders but they are revealed more like the XJ with a sliding cover. The front smaller pocket is no longer there either. I do love the new dash setup though and the new media interface is fantastic. Only the out vents rotate but that's fine, I'd rather have the bigger screen. Also they've changed the glove box lock. it's now a traditional handle with an old mechanical lock, unlike the nice button and electronic dock we current have.

The new dial cluster is great too, full colour and lots of information like speed limits.

Overall I really like it, it's a great improvement on an already good car. Some minor things are a bit of a step back, but generally it's all good IMO.

Rear legroom is also greatly improved, I would comfortably able to sit being another person sat in the front and i'm 6ft tall. The rear also has controls for climate control (assuming you spec it) which is nice.

Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice, much better than a BMW 5, E Class etc.

The only gripe is that they are very very similar looking to the XE, when pictured, on the road the size difference is there though.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

There are certain things that tell the XF apart from the XE, but they do use the same design queues. Much like other manufacturers.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Puntoboy said:


> There are certain things that tell the XF apart from the XE, but they do use the same design queues. Much like other manufacturers.


Yes they all seem to use a copier now. I think it works on the rear between the two but the front is very hard to tell apart.

Which isn't a bad point because they are still the best looking face in each sector.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Yes they all seem to use a copier now. I think it works on the rear between the two but the front is very hard to tell apart.
> 
> Which isn't a bad point because they are still the best looking face in each sector.


I find the same with the 3 and 5 series. Keep getting them mixed up.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Puntoboy said:


> I find the same with the 3 and 5 series. Keep getting them mixed up.


Yeah the new 3 wasn't BMW's finest hour, just looked liked a bloated overweight E90...E90 looked tight and just right.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I think they look a bit old manish - kind of puts me off them a little.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

m4rkymark said:


> I think they look a bit old manish - kind of puts me off them a little.


Pipe and carpet slippers comes to mind ...


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Really? Jesus if that was the case I wouldn't be in one!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

m4rkymark said:


> I think they look a bit old manish - kind of puts me off them a little.


I agree.

I have to point out though, why make the front look so good when the rear is hideous? It's almost like 2 designers have had a crack at different ends of the car.

And agree with comments of it looking too close to an XE. They've literally just made an XE longer and called it a day, standard photocopying technique which the Germans use.

The same lights front and rear are annoying too, they're even on the F-Pace!

The XE I drove was good but overrated IMO. When you look at the reviews they talk like it's a halo or something but I don't think it drives as good as the 3 series and the quality of the cabin left much to be desired.

Will have to get my hands on an XF to compare


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Gorgeous looking car  I have to admit that when the new Ian Callum designs first came out I was a wee bit on the fence about the styling, which was miles away from the traditional /old Jaguar styling, but, they had to move on and with the times :thumb:, and now I think they are gorgeous, including the new XE, although, as others have said, its a wee bit too "XF", and now,peeps are saying the new XF is too much like the new XE !!

I still love "Old" Jags tho, and have an XJS, which I think is just brilliant


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

chefy said:


> Gorgeous looking car  I have to admit that when the new Ian Callum designs first came out I was a wee bit on the fence about the styling, which was miles away from the traditional /old Jaguar styling, but, they had to move on and with the times :thumb:, and now I think they are gorgeous, including the new XE, although, as others have said, its a wee bit too "XF", and now,peeps are saying the new XF is too much like the new XE !!
> 
> I still love "Old" Jags tho, and have an XJS, which I think is just brilliant


No issues with moving on with the times here, every car company has to do it at some point.

The main issue for me is they've basically made one car and offered it in small (XE), Medium (XF), Large (possibly new XJ) and XL (F-Pace). The only stand out in the whole range is the F-type.

I think the XF is wayyyyy too similiar to the XE. Even the BMW 5 series isnt as close looks wise to the 3 series.

I believe they could have used a lot more imagination and refuse to believe that the same people who made the F-type made the XE and XF


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Rayaan said:


> No issues with moving on with the times here, every car company has to do it at some point.
> 
> The main issue for me is they've basically made one car and offered it in small (XE), Medium (XF), Large (possibly new XJ) and XL (F-Pace). The only stand out in the whole range is the F-type.
> 
> ...


Fully agree Rayaan, although I have not seen the two side by side as probably have.
As you and others have said, others like BMW have done it with the 3 & 5 series, but, musn't forget Audi on this, A4 - A6 - A8, virtually identical (other than size - obv !!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Also think they're a bit old man, I think most jags have been though?

What is with those horrible cheap looking pipes on the white one? Looks like someone has just welded on some cheap mild steel pipe from b&q?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow. I think my current XF looks nothing like an old man's car. No chrome or wood in sight! This new XF is the same. 

The tailpipes on the lower model XE are a real disappointment. No finishers as standard. They are an option I believe.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't see the jag as old man either, they are more modern looking than the others. Audi, BMW and Mercedes all look the same too, all have stero types that I guess are not easy to shake off, from photocopier salesman to Alan partridge wannabes


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm 27 and don't see any of these new jags as 'old man', not even the XJ, I think that looks 'stately' but with the right trim combo, not old man like they used to.

I agree the pipes on the low end XEs look pants.

If I had the money to buy any brand new car now, it'd be a Jag 100%.

Thanks for the pics and thread


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> I'm 27 and don't see any of these new jags as 'old man', not even the XJ, I think that looks 'stately' but with the right trim combo, not old man like they used to.


Your right they do look a bit stately but I think that's part of the problem - stately makes me think staid, boring, safe, old fashioned, formal... Stately doesn't make me thinking exciting, innovative, cutting edge.

Things like the tailpipes on that xe also put me off - it just looks unfinished. I know they are built to a price but surely finishing pieces like the ones on the exhaust cost pennies, if your going to leave them without finishers at least cover them with the bumper.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

m4rkymark said:


> Your right they do look a bit stately but I think that's part of the problem - stately makes me think staid, boring, safe, old fashioned, formal... Stately doesn't make me thinking exciting, innovative, cutting edge.
> 
> Things like the tailpipes on that xe also put me off - it just looks unfinished. I know they are built to a price but surely finishing pieces like the ones on the exhaust cost pennies, if your going to leave them without finishers at least cover them with the bumper.


I agree with the pipes, they're awful! Look like they could cut your fingers trying to polish them too!

There's certain things jaguar have spent money on and it shows Eg the design - looks a lot different to the outgoing model.

However the XE certainly feels like it's built to a price. The lack of armrest padding and poor leg space design in the back seat had me quite disappointed. Really need to get my hands on an XF but bloody hell it looks massive in the pictures!!

However having said that Jaguars scream "old man" to some, it's probably what they're targeting anyway so it doesn't matter really.

I'm only 47 but I don't think I'm old enough for a Jag yet. Maybe when I'm retired lol. Looking at the pictures, the folk who attended look like they're in their 60s.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

They definitely aren't going after the old man with these new cars, I recently went to test drive an xf and after talking with the salesman, he told us about recent courses he went on (I'm an ex salesman so he opened up a bit once we got chatting) and said jag are crying out for a wider market and they definitely are hoping and have squarely aimed the XE at a much much younger audience.

I think they've done it. 

Stately to me just means, opulence, luxury...not old man. 

I enjoyed seeing Bond in Skyfall throwing an XJ around in London


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> I agree with the pipes, they're awful! Look like they could cut your fingers trying to polish them too!
> 
> There's certain things jaguar have spent money on and it shows Eg the design - looks a lot different to the outgoing model.
> 
> ...


I was 29 when I got my first XF. I honestly can't see what's old man about the new Jags.


















There were a lot of people of all different ages there.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I then again think big saloons with 4 doors generally aren't driven by younger people. When I looked at an e39 m5 aaages back I couldn't see me in it. I still can't. 

I still would much prefer a coupe.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

There certainly are combinations that look a bit aged to me. 

Light blue or gold coloured exteriors. 
Chrome all over the place (you'll note apart from the XF and Jaguar badges there are only two pieces of chrome on my car) 
Light interiors (beige leather)
Wood veneers. 
Small silver wheels. 

Hence you'll see why I chose the car have.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> However having said that Jaguars scream "old man" to some, it's probably what they're targeting anyway so it doesn't matter really.
> 
> I'm only 47 but I don't think I'm old enough for a Jag yet. Maybe when I'm retired lol. Looking at the pictures, the folk who attended look like they're in their 60s.


same age as me then and like you im not old enough for a jag  im not sure I will be old enough when I retire either lol


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

m4rkymark said:


> same age as me then and like you im not old enough for a jag  im not sure I will be old enough when I retire either lol


Have you actually looked at or driven the modern Jags?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> Have you actually looked at or driven the modern Jags?


Possibly just playing up the stereotype and not giving them a chance?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> Possibly just playing up the stereotype and not giving them a chance?


Possibly. Would be interesting to know. I don't think Jaguar marketing would be too pleased though. Having spoken to a few different people from Jaguar over the last 2 years I can certainly say they aren't targeting the older owner.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I've ordered the XE r sport 180 D.
I've actually got some skoda tail pipes to fit.pics of them fitted on the XE look good.
The XE is about the chassis and the suspension set up.
Even those who don't like it can't fault it,many say it's better than the 3series.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Its easy to trot out old cliches about a brand

Even the S-Type which admittedly is not Jaguars finest hour in terms of styling certainly does not drive like an old mans car

Jaguars image is changing rapidly, yes in some colour / trim / wheel combinations it will appeal to an older customer - wheres the harm in that. 

Don't tell me you can't buy a BMW 318d in metallic gold, cream leather, light wood trim and 16" alloys - does not mean BMW is an old mans car though


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Completely agree.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice write up Chris. You already know I'm a big Jag fan, I'm 28 and I've wanted one for years, I've always been a fan of the outgoing XF (particularly in Sportbrake form (especially in Italian Racing Red :thumb). I still think the F-Type Coupe is by far and away the most beautiful car of the last 10 years and I yearn to own one in the future.

Having said all this, I'm not sure on the rear end of the new XF. I think the chrome strip that separates the lights looks a little out of place and makes it look a little uneasy. Front end looks tremendous though and I love the interior design.

A bloke at work has just ordered a British Racing Green XE R-Sport with big wheels and privacy glass and I know I'll want one when I see it.

In 12-18 months time I really hope I'm in a position to order one myself but the problem is, I want an XE-S. I want one more than I've ever wanted any other car!

I suppose for a 28yr old petrolhead, that's exactly what Jag are looking to achieve.

Will you be looking to order a new one Chris?


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> Possibly just playing up the stereotype and not giving them a chance?


I'd say that's exactly what it is, lots of people stereotype certain cars based on what they've heard elsewhere, or what used to be.

There's nothing about the new range of Jags that screams old man to me.

The old Jags with the styling and varnished wooden dash, then yeah I can understand that, but the new cars are a million miles from that.

I think it's the same way some people still view the likes of Skoda as unreliable and a bit of a joke, when in reality they are just a cut price VW.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> Nice write up Chris. You already know I'm a big Jag fan, I'm 28 and I've wanted one for years, I've always been a fan of the outgoing XF (particularly in Sportbrake form (especially in Italian Racing Red :thumb). I still think the F-Type Coupe is by far and away *the most beautiful car of the last 10 years* and I yearn to own one in the future.
> 
> Having said all this, I'm not sure on the rear end of the new XF. I think the chrome strip that separates the lights looks a little out of place and makes it look a little uneasy. Front end looks tremendous though and I love the interior design.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jon.

No, not planning to order one. With the new XF comes a new price point that far above what I can afford. Plus it's time I downsized.

I have a itch for an XK Dynamic R and I really need to scratch it. The F-Type is real, really nice, but for me the XKR is just a gorgeous GT car. I'm hoping that in the next 12-18 months there will be one of the run out 2014 models within my price range.

The XE-S is also on my radar, but like the XF, I think it's too much for me. I'd also like to see them release it with a new supercharged V6 engine as the current one has been around for a while now.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

If I could buy any it'd of course be the F Type.

However, I will be looking in a couple of years a good used year old XE R Sport I guess...

That as our main car, and an E39 M5 as a toy/project  That's the plan anyway.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I think the XE and F Pace will be a major draw for younger people to Jag and will banish the old man's car thinking.

It wasn't long ago only over 50's bought Mercs, now every 20 something is blasting around in a A180cdi AMG.

Just shows what marketing and a bit of styling can do to a brand.

Jag is deffo on the right course, nobody can argue against that.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> It wasn't long ago only over 50's bought Mercs, now every 20 something is blasting around in a A180cdi AMG.
> 
> Just shows what marketing and a bit of styling can do to a brand.


Its mainly marketing led by cheap lease deals, nothing wrong with it - whilst brands can and are aspirational thats no use to either the brand or the customer if it remains unaffordable - I think certain manufacturers have bought market share, the trick is to increase your volume (and profit) without negatively impacting on the brand itself - its a difficult one to get right


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Have to say I agree with most of what's being said here re Jag and their current designs and are definitely trying (and succeeding) to attract a younger customer, and the F - Type is just gorgeous, but have to say the outgoing XK is another gorgeous car, and actually a bit Aston" like, and not what you could call an old mans car.

But, what is "old" ? I am 55, and don't consider myself old, and I have an XJS Celebration which is the very last of the XJS's, and I think its a gorgeous car, and I get really great comments from all ages about it, even a young lad (16 17 y/o) in Tesco petrol station was admiring the other day.
I was in the JEC, and my local area meet once a month, and I have to say there are quite a lot of members that are younger than me, with older Jags - S - Types, XJ's and XK's, overall a very broad selection of Jags - old and new, with a lot / most members owning more than one.
I rarely use my car, and is sorned throughout winter, but, I love *all* cars, especially classics, and am even looking at cars I used to hate, in a totally different way, even old BL cars such as the Austin Maxi and Princess !!
I also love old Rovers - P6 and P5's, but these are cars from my childhood, and cars that my dad had, (NOT Maxi or Princess btw !) so maybe I'm harking back to my childhood and what was on the road in the 60's & 70's ! ?
Each to our own I suppose, but there is no getting away from it, that the new Jags are very very desirable - at ANY age, and if I were going to buy a brand new car, it would 99.9% be a Jag :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The problem with age is you never consider yourself old.

True test, go out on a Saturday night into a main city then into a main bar/club....stay 1hr and then ask yourself how you feel.....answer: proper old.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I think it must have been an xfr-s I saw recently and I did think it was bloody gorgeous, but I still couldn't see why I'd want to own one yet.

I think maybe at 40 or 50, but not yet. I'd much prefer a coupe like the monaro or m4.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> I think it must have been an xfr-s I saw recently and I did think it was bloody gorgeous, but I still couldn't see why I'd want to own one yet.
> 
> I think maybe at 40 or 50, but not yet. I'd much prefer a coupe like the monaro or m4.


F-Type Coupe. 
XKR is a Coupe too.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> F-Type Coupe.
> XKR is a Coupe too.


I said the xf right?

The f type, yum yum, yes please. Xkr is maybe a little bit, aimed at middle age?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> I said the xf right?
> 
> The f type, yum yum, yes please. Xkr is maybe a little bit, aimed at middle age?


Yeah I know, but I'm just saying there are other Coupes out there. The M4 is just an M3 Coupe, so smaller than an XF. The XE isn't a coupe but who knows. 

XKR? Middle aged?

ALXKRS-666x330-7 by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Yeah I know, but I'm just saying there are other Coupes out there. The M4 is just an M3 Coupe, so smaller than an XF. The XE isn't a coupe but who knows.
> 
> XKR? Middle aged?
> 
> ALXKRS-666x330-7 by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr


He's middle aged isn't he? 

I think i'm yet to see a younger person in an xkr.

Thing is, generally it's older people that can afford more expensive coupes/saloons.

I didn't say I didn't like the xfr-s, it's gorgeous, I'd just have to be older. Like i'd have to wear a baseball cap in an evo 

Besides, iain is old and in a peugeot 508, think the case rests there


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Jaguar have come on leaps & bounds.

I don't get the notion that Jag is still 'old man', the styling is modern, up to date & beautiful with it.

I mean, if we're sticking to old fashioned stereotypes, we may as well still call Skoda crap!

If I had the choice of a Jag XE or XF to the equivalent Audi/Merc/BMW.......I'd take the Jag thanks.

I think the XE will be a success for Jag.

I reckon all Jag need to do now is develop something the size of a Merc A class & at the right price point will prove major competition in the small family hatch sector

If Merc/Audi & BMW can bring a premium badge into that sector, then why not Jaguar.

Maybe call it the Jaguar XA. We might end up with a XA-RS to take on the Merc A45 AMG.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Andyg_TSi said:


> I reckon all Jag need to do now is develop something the size of a Merc A class & at the right price point will prove major competition in the small family hatch sector
> 
> If Merc/Audi & BMW can bring a premium badge into that sector, then why not Jaguar.
> 
> Maybe call it the Jaguar XA. We might end up with a XA-RS to take on the Merc A45 AMG.


I'm excited already


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

There is already feasibility work being done on a Jaguar smaller than the XE


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

andy665 said:


> There is already feasibility work being done on a Jaguar smaller than the XE


O.......M........G.....

There is no stopping Jag right now is there!


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Gorgeous car! I don't see how it's an old mans car? I'm 30 now and was 28 when I got my RRS, I don't see that as an old mans car either.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Chrisr1806 said:


> Gorgeous car! I don't see how it's an old mans car? I'm 30 now and was 28 when I got my RRS, I don't see that as an old mans car either.


Me neither, I'm 28 now and I'd have an RRS in a heartbeat. I'd want one in British Racing Green with Tan Leather, fixed side-steps, 22" silver alloys, mud flaps and tinted glass. Love them.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

BRG and tan seats are the perfect combination. I'd have an F-Type in that.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> The problem with age is you never consider yourself old.
> 
> True test, go out on a Saturday night into a main city then into a main bar/club....stay 1hr and then ask yourself how you feel.....answer: proper old.


OK - lad, thanks for the advice, now run along, its getting dark :wave:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

chefy said:


> OK - lad, thanks for the advice, now run along, its getting dark :wave:


Don't worry I'm able to stay out late now I've passed middle age!
:thumb:


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> Don't worry I'm able to stay out late now I've passed middle age!
> :thumb:


That's good :thumb: you can take me out in Birmingham, and we can feel old together ! I'll be coming down there in a couple of weeks


----------

